# Persona 4 The Animation |OT|



## prowler (Oct 7, 2011)

DetailsPersona 4 takes place in the same universe as Persona 3 in a rural town named Inaba. There have been mysterious murders occurring whenever there was fog after heavy rain. There were also rumors about a channel on television airing only at midnight called Mayonaka TV, during which it is said that one can see his/her "other half" when staring at the TV screen.Watch it*Airs:* Every Friday



The Anime Network (USA); Anime-On-Demand (UK)
Subs: [Commie], [HorribleSubs] & [Doki]*Links*





 Official Site Japanese & English?



MyAnimeList



Anime News Network



Ani-DB


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 7, 2011)

PREPARE TO HAVE YOUR MIND FUCKING BLOWN.
Fuck its gonna be tough resisting watching new episodes before completing P4 :C Harder since i plan to get P4 Golden directly.


----------



## prowler (Oct 7, 2011)

lmao my netbook is too shitty to even play the 480p's
Slow downs: OP, TV scene in Dojima's house, fight scene, ED.
Looks like I'm watching 720p's on my computer

Anyway, it's cool
ED > OP
[youtube]http://youtu.be/VrdTVx4HJg0[/youtube]


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Oct 7, 2011)

Awesome have been waiting for this! ^~^


----------



## emigre (Oct 7, 2011)

Animu version of a glorified dating sim! Oh yipee!















Nah, I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## xist (Oct 7, 2011)

Just looking at that pic makes me realise how much i hated the characters in P4 compared to P3. Chie was about half decent but the rest?


----------



## prowler (Oct 7, 2011)

xist said:
			
		

> Just looking at that pic makes me realise how much i hated the characters in P4 compared to P3. Chie was about half decent but the rest?


No love for Kanji?


----------



## xist (Oct 7, 2011)

Eugh no. Yosuke was more endearing than Kanji...plus Kanji's Persona looked bad...

In fact i never even bothered using Kanji or Teddy if i didn't have to.


----------



## Cyan (Oct 7, 2011)

This time it's a recap of the game and not a sequel (like P3) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I didn't play Persona 4 a lot so it will be quicker for me to watch the anime than playing the game.

I liked the game but I was always stressed about the time limit until it's raining, so doing everything in a hurry and not leveling enough.
The anime will be less stressful hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(edit: But, It's too bad to see the anime before playing if I intend to play it one day ;_


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 7, 2011)

the timelimit in P4 was kind of a joke... it made you feel pressured even though there was nothing to be pressured about. once you had a few healing items and spells, you can easily level all you have to level in like 2 days, finish up any sidequest and explore the whole dungeon right until the boss chamber and then spend 3 weeks befriending people... considering there is just one ep per week, you  could finish the game with 99% of monsters long before the 7th episode even if you take your time

oh well, anyway, aside from the weird face the main char has when hes shown frontal... this looks very good. and i really like how they seem to simply follow the game. imagine resident evil 1 turned into an anime that way, it would be awesome


----------



## machomuu (Oct 8, 2011)

...Prowler...I think I love you know.

Can't wait for the dub.


----------



## Jolan (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm sad, there's no "BUT BEFORE WE START, HERE'S AN UNRELATED HOT GIRL IN A BIKINI"


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 9, 2011)

This looks pretty nice. Thanks!


----------



## machomuu (Oct 9, 2011)

I was disappointed with the music.  It was good but it was so darn quiet.


----------



## Ringo619 (Oct 9, 2011)

watched it yesterday ,  pretty good anime , tho i never seen persona 3 so im not really sure whats going on but the anime seems good and a  decent story line , just  i hated about the first episode is that , it got  to slow , only the ending was  good.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 9, 2011)

Ringo619 said:


> watched it yesterday ,  pretty good anime , tho i never seen persona 3 so im not really sure whats going on but the anime seems good and a  decent story line , just  i hated about the first episode is that , it got  to slow , only the ending was  good.


Persona 3 and 4 are mostly unrelated, you you don't need to know anything about the former to watch/play the latter.


----------



## prowler (Oct 9, 2011)

Ringo619 said:


> just  i hated about the first episode is that , it got  to slow , only the ending was  good.


Dude, that whole 24 minutes or so you saw there, was 4 hours long in the game.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 9, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Ringo619 said:
> 
> 
> > just  i hated about the first episode is that , it got  to slow , only the ending was  good.
> ...


Not to mention they cut stuff out.


----------



## prowler (Oct 10, 2011)

machomuu said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > Ringo619 said:
> ...


.... Obviously.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 10, 2011)

it's good. i thought it was going to be just mysterious and creepy, but then i got to the classroom part.


----------



## Cyan (Oct 10, 2011)

Ringo619 said:


> watched it yesterday ,  pretty good anime , tho i never seen persona 3 so im not really sure whats going on but the anime seems good and a  decent story line , just  i hated about the first episode is that , it got  to slow , only the ending was  good.


Persona 3 anime was a sequel to Persona3 game (10 years later).
Persona 4 anime is covering the original game's story.

Like said, both 3 and 4 are unrelated.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 10, 2011)

Since I only played halfway through the game before i accidently deleted my save, the anime is a blessing 
First episode was alright, I'm glad they're keeping it semi-fast paced


----------



## tajio (Oct 10, 2011)

The anime is epic! Love the opening


----------



## Cyan (Oct 11, 2011)

I watched the first episode yesterday.

I was really well pleased with the graphics, especially the town which is identical to the one in the game 
I smiled at the opening/ending/day changing sequences which looks like the game menu 

Though, it's reallyyyy fast compared to the game.
I'm glad I played the first few hours of the game to understand what's happening in the anime.
But then I think I won't watch the anime as I didn't complete the game yet, I prefer the slow paced game with the full story and character's relationship (and stress over time limit ahah).

If I watch the anime I feel like I'll miss too many things and would be spoiled when I'll continue the game.


@tajio:
For your sign, it's 1/25


----------



## prowler (Oct 11, 2011)

Added another link to stream, I think it works in Australia too.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 14, 2011)

Gah another anime to follow.
I usually dislike following anime week by week, but end up doing it anyways.

Broke down and watched the first episode.
Now following.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 15, 2011)

Couldn't resist watching ep 2.
Found it p. fucking amazing, makes me want to play the game even more.


----------



## prowler (Oct 15, 2011)

Episode 2 was alright.
I just hate the Japanese VAs, especially Teddie.
I hope they get the old English VAs together for the DVD/Blu-rays.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 15, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Episode 2 was alright.
> I just hate the Japanese VAs, especially *Teddie*.
> I hope they get the old English VAs together for the DVD/Blu-rays.


I oddly find him cute, dunno why.
Chie on the other hand gets on my nerves, hoping for english VA's as well.
Gah, i should really play the game first but this is too fucking hard to resist ;O;


----------



## emigre (Oct 15, 2011)

Personally I find both the English and Japanese voice acting to be poor. I hope the animators use sign language over verbal dialogue.


----------



## prowler (Oct 15, 2011)

emigre said:


> Personally I find both the English and Japanese voice acting to be poor. I hope the animators use sign language over verbal dialogue.


Persona 4 The Animation: Airing sometime during a schoolday on CBBC.


----------



## prowler (Oct 21, 2011)

Multiple Personas!



.... Not Jack Frost ):


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 21, 2011)

Whoa, ep 3 is out?
Time to go on a searching spree.
I swear this is the last ep i will watch before playing the game D:


----------



## emigre (Oct 21, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Multiple Personas!
> 
> 
> 
> .... Not Jack Frost ):



I love how they skip over Atlus' mascot.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 21, 2011)

Finished watching ep 3, god i am loving this.
I WANT TO PLAY THE GAME SO FUCKING BAD ;________;


----------



## Cyan (Oct 22, 2011)

I played the game up to rescuing the missing girl in that level from episode 3.
As long as you go before it's a foggy day you can save her.
Maybe they will make her die ?   


Though, as I was so stressed about the time limit, I skipped a lot of battles to beat that level in two days and ended under leveled 
It's now a little hard to advance. Maybe I'll start it again.


though, I'll certainly watch the anime fully before playing it again.


----------



## prowler (Oct 28, 2011)

If anyone is interested; http://www.p4a.jp/cd/index.html
Reincarnation album came out two days ago.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1Ab1PS1qiI&feature=player_embedded
unf

Also episode 4 out today, etc.
Not watching until tomorrow since I'm actually playing to game lol.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 28, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> If anyone is interested; http://www.p4a.jp/cd/index.html
> Reincarnation album came out two days ago.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded
> ...


I love you for that link, its fucking awesome.

Also, Ep 4 was p. cool...i should seriously stop watching this and wait to play the game first, but i am addicted :C


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 29, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> Also, Ep 4 was p. cool...i should seriously stop watching this and wait to play the game first, but i am addicted :C



I'm in the same boat. I'm gonna play the golden, but i cant resist watching this now.


----------



## prowler (Oct 29, 2011)

It doesn't matter if you watch it or not, there's tons of content in Persona 4 which is cut from the anime (obviously), it's still going to be a fresh experience when you play it.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 29, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> It doesn't matter if you watch it or not, there's tons of content in Persona 4 which is cut from the anime (obviously), it's still going to be a fresh experience when you play it.


Quite true, i am just worried that if i don't stop i will potentially spoil the ending and main plot. I am assuming they are going for true end here. It would suck pretty hard if i spoiled myself on that ;___;

I need to find out a way to stop myself from watching this >>;


----------



## mameks (Oct 29, 2011)

HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG
Yu Narukami's so haaaaaawt with dem glasses.

But yah.
Fucking awesome series.


----------



## prowler (Nov 4, 2011)

Soccer team > Basketball team.
Pffffffffffffffffft.

I bet he joins the band too.


----------



## hellklown (Nov 4, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> It doesn't matter if you watch it or not, there's tons of content in Persona 4 which is cut from the anime (obviously), it's still going to be a fresh experience when you play it.


That's what I need to hear before starting watching the anime, I still haven't even finished P3 and didn't want to spoil the 4th one.
BTW, are the chars from P4 really that unlikable or it's just a matter of personal taste? I've heard comments from my friends that the ones from the 4th one don't have half the charisma than the ones from the 3rd one


----------



## prowler (Nov 4, 2011)

hellklown said:


> BTW, are the chars from P4 really that unlikable or it's just a matter of personal taste? I've heard comments from my friends that the ones from the 4th one don't have half the charisma than the ones from the 3rd one


It's a matter of personal taste.
Persona 3 characters don't feel as 'anime' as Persona 4 characters.
I honestly like P4 more but obviously i would


----------



## Nujui (Nov 14, 2011)

Damn, I've been putting off this show ;-;, I just downloaded 1-6 and only 6 works XD.


----------



## emigre (Nov 19, 2011)

It looks like Yu's dialogue is going to comprise of the comedy answers. Not like I'm going to complain


----------



## prowler (Nov 19, 2011)

crying at the chase scene.






Spoiler


----------



## prowler (Nov 27, 2011)

Kanji looks way older than everyone else and looks uglier :C


----------

